# Any finch



## simon noyce (Jun 5, 2011)

hi guys does any1 live in the hampshire area near southampton?im looking for breeders in finches,i have gouldians shaft tails bengies and zebs also quails.im looking to buy some diffrent type of finch so please please let me know if you have any for sale.........thank you simon


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Winters coming Simon...I'd concentrate on the species you have till next year if I were you mate,the year is clocking on and any new birds are not going to have time to acclimatize if we have an early cold snap.....you'll finish up with ostriches at this rate....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Are your birds indoors or outdoors?
If they are outdoors then i wouldnt bother getting anymore UNLESS the birds you buy are also kept outdoors


----------

